# Gingko tree.... what do you think?



## buzymom13 (May 8, 2012)

So I'm setting up my pasture area for my goats and I come across a question....


    I have a gingko tree that I like  but it's in the run area...will it harm my goats?

   Thankx guys!


----------



## hcppam (May 8, 2012)

Hummmm? I don't know but they will have good memories!  sorry


----------



## marlowmanor (May 8, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> Hummmm? I don't know but they will have good memories!  sorry




I think if you don't want the goats to detroy it by stripping the bark and/or eating the leaves you need to fence it off.


----------



## hcppam (May 8, 2012)

I think you're OK  http://www.herbalfuzion.com/goat-milk-extrak-ginkgo-bioherbs/


----------



## redtailgal (May 8, 2012)

sigh. Your goats are soooo lucky.  I've wanted a Ginko tree for years.

How utterly horrible is it that I am jealous of a goat?


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 8, 2012)

*They will def eat it and kill it. They did that to a huge Eucalyptus in my yard. *


----------



## elevan (May 8, 2012)

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *They will def eat it and kill it.*


x2
If you want to keep that tree you better get a cattle panel and put a ring around that tree.


----------



## buzymom13 (May 10, 2012)

hcppam said:
			
		

> Hummmm? I don't know but they will have good memories!  sorry


LOL.....  So funny!  I just didn't want it to hurt them...I'll partition it off so they can't destroy it.  I like the tree....  

  Thankx guys!!!!  


PS...being jealous of goats isn't so bad.


----------

